# Tai Chi Chih



## Tyler1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, what do you think of it?  I've been performing it off and on for a few years.
I'm not going to be offended, so speak your mind.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2007)

Never heard of it.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2007)

Here are some older threads on it:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30448
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5208

It's a highly simplified form, as I understand it, intended for basic health benefits. According to its web site its not for self-defense purposes.

I'm all for spreading the benefits of martial arts practice as widely as possible!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2007)

Ahh.  thanks.


----------



## Tyler1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks, I had a feeling that was the kind of response I was going to get.  I noticed in another post a person felt a sensation between their hands,  I remember the first or so time in tai chi chih it felt like I had two opposing magnets in my hands, and a large ball of energy/magnetic sensation around the end of my hands.

I figured I shoud ask about the cred. of chih before I posted anything about it.

Thanks again, by the way, awesome website.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2007)

I have no personal experience with it and am not trying to pre-judge. Please, tell us more!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2007)

Tai Chi Chih is not taijiquan I first need to make that distinction. But I have talked to a few long time Tai Chi Chih practitioners and none have ever made the claim that it was and they all seemed like very nice people.

I do however have my doubts about the claims of the founder and his background and I am rather suspicious of the costs of training in order to become a teacher but beyond that all I can say is that I have never trained it so I really do not know if it is good or bad as tai chi chih.


----------



## grydth (Dec 3, 2007)

Not wishing to offend or to be exiled, but the only place Justin Stone should be discussed here is in the same company as Ashida Kim and Soke Calkins...... and that place be Horror Stories.-vampfeed-


----------



## Tyler1 (Dec 3, 2007)

I figured above comments would be shared, just thoght I would add in a few things I noticed form tai chi chih, and thanks for all the replies, I haven't shared this with anybody for a long time.  When I started I had just got out of college wrestling, I realized the from the slower movements (more controlled) how destroyed my body was, not in the shoulders or knee's but in my feet, wrist, big toe joint, etc. smaller injuries but they added up, and actually got better.  

If I use the movements after a week of heavy weight lifting and TKD the blood flow and breathing really help to "settle" or realign, I don't know how to say it, how my muscles feel, I'm almost energized.

And it did improve and change how I grapple, I'm smoother in transitions against my opponent, and in moving "around" or missing their attack.

It is a really basic movement, but it has helped me slow down from my former face bashing wrestling style.

I would enter a diff. tai chi style class if offered in my area, in a heart beat, video tapes and books don't cut it .


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2007)

Tyler1 said:


> I would enter a diff. tai chi style class if offered in my area, in a heart beat, video tapes and books don't cut it .


 
If a taiji class is offered I would recommend it over Tai CHi Chih.

But I cannot stress this enough Tai Chi Chih is NOT taijiquan (Tai Chi Chuan)


----------



## grydth (Dec 4, 2007)

To be entirely candid, I think Justin Stone ( *The FOUNDER* ) is the one who should be stressing that distinction.

Tai Chi Chih indeed is not Tai Chi Chuan. An experienced practitioner can see that... but one has to wonder how many new people have been enticed into Stone's system when they originally thought they were getting Tai Chi Chuan. 

Does substituting "Chih" for "Chuan" - and keeping "Tai Chi" - adequately tell consumers that they are getting Stone's Frankenstein creation rather than the respectable martial art? 

 How many newbies who 'always wanted to give Tai Chi a try' mistakenly wind up in his style? Sure, he may stress the distinction - with a wonderful spin - _after_ he has them in there..... but that doesn't excuse what I view as the deception practiced to get them in the door. Any pitchman will tell you the trick is getting them in the first time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2007)

grydth said:


> Does substituting "Chih" for "Chuan"


 
Chih means absolutely nothing to my wife who is from China so I have no idea what it is supposed to mean. But she does not know Wade-Giles spelling of Chinese only pinyin, Simplified and a couple of versions of traditional so it may be Wade-Giles. If I could find the spelling of Tai Chi Chih in Chinese Characters I would have a better Idea.

And I must agree and I too have serious misgivings about the founder of Tai Chi Chih and his background and training claims.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2007)

Interesting note per the Tai Chi Chih people Tai Chi Chih means Knowledge of the Supreme Ultimate.

However, if I remember correctly Knowledge could be, depending on what type of knowledge you are talking about;  xué wèn, cháng shí, x&#299;n dé, zhì huì, zh&#299; shi, jiàn wén, and a few more but not "Chih".


----------



## grydth (Dec 4, 2007)

Stone *The Originator* can cobble together anything he wants to, and people can practice whatever they want. No problem with that.

But I opine Stone crosses the honesty line calling his stuff Tai Chi.... the best example of the confusion caused is this very thread about Tai Chi Chih being started in this area of the Forum. The new Forum member didn't try to be deceptive, he wasn't hawking Stone's product. 

If *The Originator* had called it "Justin Stone's Shake Your Bones", well..... how many of those newbies would he have attracted? But by calling it "Tai Chi" he trades on the name of the true martial art and pulls in folks who'd like to try the true art.

Just my opinion, but I'd put this character Stone in with the Ashida Kim's and Silly Soke's.


----------



## Headphones (Dec 10, 2008)

I just took a course at my university for "T'ai Chi Chih" as a gym requirement. I was extremely easy to learn and seemed semi pointless. The teacher was indeed certified and meant well but it failed to see the substance in this. I too question the creator's credentials.


----------



## Ninebird8 (Dec 11, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance, but in this thread still do not understand exactly what it teaches? Sounds a little like standing meditation with hold the ball, and then using the polarity between the hands to rotate the chi? As Desi would say, "Explain Lucy!" Forgive my denseness this morning, just still not real clear on what this is or purported to be. Sounds like a combo of moving the chi, rooting, with silk reeling into polarity while holding the ball. Or none of that....LOL?!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2008)

Tai Chi Chih


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 11, 2008)

I watched some of the clips on Youtube with Stone in them.

One of the movements he performs is a foot rocking motion and circulation exercise. A common Qigong exercise. In fact we could even call it arm swinging roations which is common in many martial arts. 

However The tension I saw in the shoulders(Maybe they were down and rounded but my eyes didn't see it) He seemed some what stiff.

I guess Tai chi Chih has a good marketing name and a good hook as a simpler Tai chi form.

I personally thought about making a Bagua circle walk form for weight loss

Look for me on your tv at 3am!!:lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I I guess Tai chi Chih has a good marketing name and a good hook as a simpler Tai chi form.


 
Look at what it takes to become a teacher $$$$ and then you will get the picture 




JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I personally thought about making a Bagua circle walk form for weight loss
> 
> Look for me on your tv at 3am!!:lfao:



I'll buy it :uhyeah:

hmmmm now there is an idea Xingyirobics and Sandacize ooo and Taijibo


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 28, 2008)

Xue Zheng do you see any problems or possible side effects or health problems with practicing mix tai chi styles and hybrids. Could these hybrids cause malfunctions with Chi circulation, Mutation and mental instability? Do you Tai Chi Chih could cause dementia or some other problems from stagnation or something else...

Just throwing a little question out there...Please do not fire back at me too hard...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Xue Zheng do you see any problems or possible side effects or health problems with practicing mix tai chi styles and hybrids. Could these hybrids cause malfunctions with Chi circulation, Mutation and mental instability? Do you Tai Chi Chih could cause dementia or some other problems from stagnation or something else...
> 
> Just throwing a little question out there...Please do not fire back at me too hard...


 
First it is Xue Sheng not Xue Zheng. 

I really don't know much about Tai Chi Chih other than it is not Taijiquan and I have my doubts about the claims of the founder. So I really do not know how they train.

As to hybrids, IMO, it would all depend on the sifu. If he/she was trained and had the understanding of say a Sun Lutang then I see no issues. But if they took a class in 24 form and learned a Tibetan style of Qigong from a cereal box and slapped them together then I would say yes there will be issues.

Superficial training tends to give superficial results. Deep training tends to give deep results and it is the deep training that can be dangerous without a knowledgeable sifu.

But as previously stated I am not a qigong guy.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh so are you the Tai Chi guy?

Sorry about the name mistake?



Xue Sheng said:


> First it is Xue Sheng not Xue Zheng.
> 
> I really don't know much about Tai Chi Chih other than it is not Taijiquan and I have my doubts about the claims of the founder. So I really do not know how they train.
> 
> ...


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Jan 23, 2009)

Tyler1 said:


> Thanks, I had a feeling that was the kind of response I was going to get. * I noticed in another post a person felt a sensation between their hands,  I remember the first or so time in tai chi chih it felt like I had two opposing magnets in my hands, and a large ball of energy/magnetic sensation around the end of my hands.*
> 
> I figured I shoud ask about the cred. of chih before I posted anything about it.
> 
> Thanks again, by the way, awesome website.



You really, really want to continue developing that. Don't lose track of that training! You've been given a very special gift, one that takes many people a lifetime to find. Don't undervalue it.


----------



## Tyler1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Formosa Neijia said:


> You really, really want to continue developing that. Don't lose track of that training! You've been given a very special gift, one that takes many people a lifetime to find. Don't undervalue it.


I have really started using the style above mentioned to heal, and because I really enjoy it.  Very energizing, and it is great to add to a heavy weight training schedule I've been following.  I started to get a sensation in my left palm about the size of a quarter that tingles and moves slightly.  Before this happened I had a real urge to curl my left pinky into the palm when doing the movments.  Any ideas?    

I've been healing from a surgery called a periacetabular osteotomy that added a few screws into my pelvic bone, but has leveled my frame so tai chi has really changed for me .


----------

